# Honda owners please help!!



## alex30 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi i just picked up this Honda snowblower Model HS624. I dont know anything about the history of this machine. I was hoping someone could help me how to do a proper tune-up. 

Here are my questions:

Question #1:
When i opened the oil filler cap the oil was pouring out...but what came out was thinner the oil almost watery?? That is not normal is it? Can i use not synthetic 5w-30 regular motor oil?

Question #2
When i opened the cap for the hydro oil there was a rubber thing with oil in it?? Is it supposed to be filled with oil???

Question #3
I checked for debris in the tank and there is some small debris on the bottom also it looks like its old gas. I really dont want to remove the tank so it possible to suck out the gas straight out of the tank with a transfer or vacuum pump?

Question #4 
Can i use gear oil 80w-90 for the auger gearbox?

Question #5
The chute doesnt work properly and i already thats a common issue on these machines.....the chute will go up a bit but wont go down at all without help me push it.can these be repaired with some oil or wd-40? 

The machine runs and drives great.

Hope someone can answer my questions.

Thanks


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

alex30 said:


> Hi i just picked up this Honda snowblower Model HS624. I dont know anything about the history of this machine. I was hoping someone could help me how to do a proper tune-up.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 
> ...


1. May be gas that bled over from carb to crankcase. will have to check float and gas on/off valve. Honda recommends 5W-30 but we use 10W-30 because the temps where we live rarely go below 10 degrees. The oil should not pour out when on a level service. Do you have an owner's manual? If not you can down load a PDF file of one.

2. Oil in rubber thing is caused by having cap too tight. if you look at top of rubber insert there are two small slots. that is so it can breathe. if too tight then pressure will force oil up into rubber . make sure you do not overfill. the hydro oil should only be up to first line when cold. the cap should just be snug , not tight.

3. siphon old gas out and the carb will have to be drained and clean. plenty of threads here on how to clean a carb. then put Ethanol free gas in if you can find it or good fresh gas treated with Stabil or Seafoam.

4. yes

5. yes

you can also go to the Honda subforum and use the search function to do some homework on Honda's.

Please deposit $25 into my PP account. Thank you...............just kidding. congrats on getting a Honda.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Q3, yes you can try but it's just better to take the time and effort and remove the tank and insure you get all the crap out of it. Pull the float bowl and clean that out too.

Q4 Yes







I know asking is easy and I've done it too if I was in a hurry or just wanted some assurance but you'll learn more if you take the time to go through the manual and find the easy stuff yourself. http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31767721.pdf
By all means use the forum for anything you don't understand or still have questions on.


----------



## alex30 (Dec 27, 2018)

Ok i changed the oil and cleaned the gas tank. It runs great but i am not impressed with how it throws for a Honda....i would guess about 15 feet at most 20 feet.....is it because of the model i have? I read Honda snowblowers throw 40-50 feet? Now that wasnt fresh snow it has been sitting for a week. Normal??

The other thing is when i engage the auger clutch and then the drive clutch then the auger clutch not always doesn't stay down which is frustratingly when i have to increase speed with right hand? Sometimes it does stay engaged sometimes it doesn't. Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

In terms of "lacking performance / throwing distance" could be something simple like a worn belt. What your engine RPM with max throttle and auger engaged?


----------



## alex30 (Dec 27, 2018)

I checked the belt no problem there other the its seems a little loose even when i enganged the clutch. Is there a way to adjust the tension for the auger belt? I am not mechanical inclined and so i have no idea how to measure the rpm.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

get one of those cheap small engine tachs on ebay for less than 10 bucks. easy to use. you tube is your friend.

rpms at full throttle is 3600 plus or minus $150


----------

